# Geforce 8800 GTS und kde4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Hat jemand mit dieser Karte und kde4 einen vernünftigen Desktop? Ich habe, mit verschiedenen configs immer zwei Bildschirme auf meinem Monitor.

----------

## misterjack

Glaskugel befindet sich in der Reinigung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Du mußt doch auch ohne Glaskugel wissen, ob Du eine Geforce 8800 GTS und kde4 hast und ob Dein Desktop i.O. ist. Als "Veteran"

----------

## misterjack

Wenn du dir nicht helfen lassen willst und es besser weißt, dass es genau an einem Stück Hardware und einem Stück Software liegt, die nicht das geringste miteinander zu tun haben, nur zu. In deiner Gleichung fehlt Xorg und der nvidia-Treiber. Ganz interessant wäre da xorg.conf und Xorg.0.log. .xsession-erros kann manchmal auch ganz aufschlussreich sein. Nur so als Tipp, von Veteran zu Veteran  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke, das es ein Problem von kde4 ist. Bevor ich eine Menge Zeit an's Bein binde möchte ich wissen, ob es überhaupt machbar ist.

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@localhost)  Di 25. Dez 18:36:39 CET 2007

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Nov 14 16:23:02 PS

T 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

###

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "v4l"

        Load  "v4l2"

        Load  "bitmap"

###

EndSection

###

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

###

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons"               "5"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TV-0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

### neu 20.03.2008

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

###

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

###

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

#        Modes      "1440x900" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1600x1024" "1400x1050" "                                                          "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "800x512" "700x                                                          525" "640x480" "640x350" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

EndSection
```

 Das zweite Gerät habe ich auch schon komplett herausgenommen. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12  USE="acpi custom-cflags gtk (multilib)" 15,263 kB
```

```
xorg-x11-7.3

xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3
```

kde 4.0.3

Ich will nicht unhöflich sein, aber ich befürchte, das es ein längerer Thread wird, ohne das ich erfahre, ob es überhaupt machbar ist.

----------

## 178238

Bin zwar kein "Veteran", habe aber durchaus schon eine Geforce 8800 GT (ohne S aber das sollte nicht viel ändern) mit KDE4 am laufen gehabt. Alles ohne Probleme und das auch mit xinerama sowie twinview in Verbindung mit compiz-fusion. Es geht, schaut gut aus und man ist heilfroh wenn man wieder bei xmonad ist.  Ich sehe auch keinen Grund wieso sich zum Bleistift der nvidia treiber nicht mit KDE4 vertragen sollte.

Weiter kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, sollte alles out of the box laufen.

Mfg

 - Lumpi

----------

## Hilefoks

KDE4 unterstuetzt zur Zeit kein Xinerama oder TwinView. Siehe http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/08/xinerama-and-plasma.html

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> KDE4 unterstuetzt zur Zeit kein Xinerama oder TwinView. Siehe http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/08/xinerama-and-plasma.html

  Aha, Post vom August letzten Jahres.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto1yg1.png

----------

## misterjack

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe, mit verschiedenen configs immer zwei Bildschirme auf meinem Monitor.

 

Hast du einen Monitor oder zwei? Bei zweien solltest du den zweiten rausschmeißen. Ich würde die Config eh total umbauen, meine sieht so aus: http://rafb.net/p/39ZS0991.html

Wenn nur ein Monitor, müsste es eher so aussehen:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nVidia"

   Driver   "nvidia"

   Option   "NVAgp"         "3"

   Option   "RenderAccel"      "true"

   Option   "Coolbits"      "1" 

   Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"

   Option   "TripleBuffer"      "true"

   Option   "NoLogo"      "1"

   Option   "DPMS"         "true"

   Option   "TwinView"      "false"

   Option   "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1600x1200_75 +0+0;"

EndSection
```

Bei TFT muss man statt CRT DFP nehmen.

Als Tipp: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nVidia

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ein Monitor und TV-Out in Nutzung.

----------

## misterjack

Tja, dann sollteste den TV auch korrekt konfigurieren, Google ist da behilflich. http://www.europa-host.de/wordpress/nvidia-geforce-nx6200ax-unter-ubuntu-linux-installieren/ z.b.

----------

